# Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

Check out my web page for more details about the car: CarHole.com
This poor thing is too far gone and too incomplete to do a real restoration unfortunately. So it won't be 100% correct. Ok, it won't even be 50% correct. But nothing will be cut, mangled, or otherwise ruined. So if someone someday gets this car (after I'm dead) they could theoretically put it back to stock. I have the 75 only transmission(will be set aside somewhere), early hood, early doors, etc. Some of the electrical stuff will have to get updated to slightly later spec since I can't find things like the correct turn signal switch, etc. The drivetrain, suspension, etc will be totally updated. I'm putting EFI in it, a 1.8L motor which will probably be turbo'd, and so on. The suspension and brakes will be a mix of race parts and Scirocco 16v if that deal goes through. I've got some cool old Revolution wheels for it, but I'll also stash away some steelies. The interior will be mostly stock with some euro gti stuff sprinkled in. From the outside, though, it should look pretty stock except for the wheels and lack of chrome trim around the windows. I've even got chrome mirrors and door handles. I'm running into all the same issues you guys are with trying to find seals and things. Finding parts for the sunroof is gonna be a real PITA.
I'm going to be moving to Australia in a couple years and bringing the car with me. Since it will be over 30 years old, I won't have to convert it to right hand drive. Should be a rare sight over there. 
Oh...and just to make it a little more interesting, not only am I going to drive it regularly, I'm going to autocross it. In fact, I'm trying to get the car mostly complete for under $2004 so I can potentially compete in the next GRM Challenge. Am I







? We'll find out...


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

How about I give you $2K and a 84 GTI to autocross in around so we can save that one from any unnecessary extinction? (seriously, I’ve been looking for a 75 sunroof for sometime, $2K is what I’d pay for a solid car)


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (Dean F)*

Extinction? I said I was going to drive and autocross it, not road race or demo derby!







Honestly, the year or so between when I finish it and when I move to Oz is the only time it will see much use. Car theft is so bad there, I'll leave it locked up most of the time. 
The car is missing nearly everything. The engine and interior are gone except for front seats. The wiring is pretty bad. Everything is missing from the sunroof except the sunroof panel itself. One of the control arm bushings is rusted to the bolt, so I can't get the arm out. There is surface rust (no holes or anything deep, thank goodness) all over the place. There are some smallish dents on the rear passenger side quarter. And so on. Yes, it's solid. But thats about all I can say for it.
I couldn't give a rat's butt about the sunroof. In fact, I'd prefer not to have it. I want an early car for sentimental reasons. If you want this one that bad, find me a '75 or '76 non-sunroof that's in decent shape and more complete. I'll trade you. Doesn't even have to be a 2 door. I already have an 84 GTI (see the website) but it's not what I'm after.
If this car gives you a woody, its a good thing I didn't mention the PO's '75 Scirocco...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

Sounds like a prime restoration candidate to me. Seems a shame to make it an autocross car







. There is strong demand for German-built Rabbits (especially with sunroof) that haven't so far been molested. And a 75 Scirocco too?








Please take Dean's offer of a trade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Save The Rabbits.
Bryan


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (Bryan J)*

I guess I didn't make myself clear. Nothing is going to be put on this car that isn't a bolt-on. Autocrossing is probably less likely to damage the car than driving on the freeway for 5 minutes. I'm going to have to put a HUGE amount of work into this thing as it is. It will be far more restored and have more correct parts when I'm done with it than if I had continued to let it rot in my friend's yard. For him, it was a backup shell in case his son's road race car got wadded up into a ball.







I don't see how what I'm doing is out of line with Mr. Futrell's '76 "resto custom" Euro Golf. In fact, he cut that car up to put in a 6 speed transmission from what I just read. And I have no problem with that at all. It's his car.
As for being a good restoration candidate, yeah, I guess so. If you have that kind of money to burn on a car that you'll never get to drive. Remember, we're talking about a ground up resto. This is not a complete, original, low-mileage car that came out of a bubble. 
I've told him right here what it would take for me to give up the car. If we both wind up happy, then cool. Anyway, I just wanted to share with you guys, not get a lot of crap about how I'm doing the wrong thing. If this bothers you, you should check out what Bill Collins and his friends do with their truly rare (ever seen a 1943 Beetle?) Volkswagens. 
And here's a







to prove I'm not a jerk.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In fact, he cut that car up to put in a 6 speed transmission from what I just read. And I have no problem with that at all. It's his car.
[HR][/HR]​You'd never notice where it was trimmed if I didn't show ya








No worries here Jim, autocrossing starts out innocently enough, hell I wrapped our shop car around a tree a couple weeks ago dinking around in our parking lot, shiit happens. I've got a big thing for 75s and more specifically 75s with sunroofs. I'll shoot you an email to see if we can't find a way to get you in a more suitable autocross car and some cash in your pocket for some go fast (and safety goodies) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Dean


----------



## jgmgti (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

I've discovered you can use the 79 and up sunroof guides,cabels etc. as long as you use the early style thin sunroof seal.
jgmgti


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (jgmgti)*

Good to know. Thanks for the info. Sounds like I need to hit the junkyard this weekend before the car with the complete sunroof gets stripped or crushed.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

Nice to see another '75 sunroof car exists! I think it's the first one I've seen other than mine. Here's a snippet of mine. 








This car's reviving begins this year. The car will remain completely stock. After collecting parts for the last three years I can safely say the car will look like it did when it rolled of the showroom floor. 1.5l motor and all.
Good luck with your resto. Hoping to pick up a '76 this weekend.


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (Vedubauman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck to you too! Send me the parts you don't use








BTW, which 1.5 do you have? Mine came with the original weird sized one, minus the head. The PO is keeping it, unfortunately. He uses them as race motors.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

Don't remember what the engine code is but it's the original. I also have two spare '75 engines and tranny's. I do have several "spares"...but no sunroof parts. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (Vedubauman)*

The 1.5L engine in my 1980 Rabbit is the "FX" engine. Not sure off the top of my head what the earlier engines were.


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (jgmgti)*

I got a sunroof from an A1 jetta, and it works pretty well. I had to modify the rails (or whatever you'd call them) slightly to make it fit. I didn't have to do anything with the seals, but maybe if I had the right one it would close a little better. BTW, it looks like A2 sunroofs are exactly the same, so there's another source of parts. Anyway, thanks again for the info, jgmgti. This just eliminated what would have been a major source of stress in this project. Now if I can just find a dash...


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

Hey, Love the project but you left out some details, Let see the smooth sloped hood and see it it has the "swallow tail". 
Have you noticed that the steering rack is unique to this car?
Cracks me up how the vents are fed through the rain tray. Never knew this til I saw a hint of it in Dean's Pictures (I think).


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (fwdvw)*

Yeah, I never realized that all the pictures I have of the hood are from the back side. I actually have two of the early style hoods. I think I'll give the original one back to the PO (since he wants one for his 76.) The other one is the wrong color but will require less metal work and filler. If you go to this page http://carhole.com/Rabbit/jan-feb03.html you can see one picture that features the rear panel. It's the one with my pickup in the foreground.
The interesting thing about that steering rack is that you can still get them from GPRparts. I have two used spares, in fact. One is right hand drive.







I'm looking forward to driving this car, as the PO told me that the solidly mounted rack gives very nice steering feel.
I like the vents too. The simplicity (you might also say cheapness) of the car makes it feel like a real transition between the aircooled cars and the very modern and bloated VWs of today. Pretty endearing IMHO. Unfortunately, I'm missing much of the climate control stuff, so those vents may haunt me in the end.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Sorta restoration of a '75 Sunroof Rabbit (angusmf)*

Let me know what you need in the way of vent stuff. It looks like I finally have all my spares inventoried! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

